# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  Contrat de pr-embauche - ingnieur d'tude et dveloppement J2EE / Miagiste - 2Jours/semaine + vac. scolaires

## Clement.Gil

Contact : clement.gillette@laposte.net
Lieu : Ile de France

Madame Monsieur,

Actuellement en Master Miage M2, je dispose  partir du 7 mars 2011 de deux jours de "libre" par semaine ( plus les vacances scolaires).

Ayant dj eu ce rythme l'anne dernire (contrat de professionnalisation) et tant actuellement en stage, je souhaite poursuivre ma formation pratique durant ces deux jours.

Je recherche donc un contrat  temps partiel  partir du 7 mars 2011 (stage,CDD,...) . De mars  juin je serai disponible 2 jours par semaine pour l'entreprise. Durant les vacances scolaires et durant juillet je serai disponible  plein temps.

tant en master 2, il s'agit de ma dernire anne. J'aimerais donc que ce contrat serve potentiellement de contrat de pr-embauche. Je recherche plus particulirement un poste en temps qu'ingnieur d'tudes et dveloppement J2EE (pourquoi pas dans le domaine bancaire, ce qui serait dans la continuit de mon stage actuel) et/ou d'assistant chef de projet qui me permettrait d'voluer rapidement en chef de projet.

Contact : clement.gillette@laposte.net


*Formations*

*Sept. 2010  en cours*
_Master 2 MIAGE_ (Mthodes Informatiques Appliques  la Gestion des Entreprises) Universit Paris Descartes
*Sept. 2009  juillet 2010*
_Master 1 MIAGE_ (Mthodes Informatiques Appliques  la Gestion des Entreprises) Universit Paris Descartes
*Sept. 2008  sept. 2009*
_Licence Professionnelle SIL_  (Systme informatique et logiciel) par apprentissage, IUT Paris Descartes et Villetaneuse
*Sept. 2005  juin 2008*
_DUT Informatique_ option Gnie Informatique, IUT Paris Descartes
*Juin 2005*
_Bac scientifique_ option physique


*Expriences professionnelles*

*Oct 2010  Fevr 2011*
_Stage _ Master  2 Miage
Ingnieur Dveloppement  Socit Gnrale
- Dveloppement dun TP gestionnaire interne
- Technologies J2ee (JSF), Cobol,DB2,CICS
*Sept. 2009  Sept. 2010*
_Professionnalisation_ Master 1 Miage
Ingnieur Dveloppement  Ullink
- Dveloppement dun module de lextranet de la socit Ullink en Java/J2ee
- Utilisation des Framework  Struts, Icefaces et Hibernate
*Sept. 2008  Aout 2009*
_Apprentissage_ Licence SIL
Analyste  Dveloppeur  Estel
- Rdaction de spcifications techniques et de jeux dessai
- Ralisation doutils de traitements statistiques (Visual Basic EXCEL).
- Maintenance volutive dun logiciel dvelopp en Visual Basic EXCEL pour un gros client    automobile.
- Dveloppement de services sur  lespace client  du site Internet dEstel .
*Juillet 2008  Sept. 2008*
_CDD_ Analyste  Dveloppeur  Estel
-Maintenance dun logiciel de Gestion des paies des vacataires. (continuit du stage)
*Avril 2008  Juin 2008*
_Stage DUT_ Analyste  Dveloppeur  Estel
- Maintenance dun logiciel de Gestion des paies des vacataires. Analyse Merise et dbut rcriture de ce logiciel en vb  afin de lintgrer dans un environnement dj existant.


*Comptences informatiques*

*Systmes dexploitation* 
Windows 9X/XP/7, Linux, IBM AS/400
*Langages*
JAVA/J2EE (utilisation du framework struts, icefaces, spring, hibernate), Cobol, SQL, VBA, Visual basic, C, C++,
*Techniques du Web*
HTML, PHP, CSS, Javascript, JSF, JSP
*Bases de donnes* 
MySQL, Oracle, SQL Server, Access
*Mthodes danalyse*
UML, Merise
*Gestion de projet*
Cycle en V
*Logiciels utiliss* 
Microsoft Office, MS Project, Eclipse, Net Beans, StarUML, XDE, Visual Studio, Dreamweaver, SQL Server, WinSQL


*Informations Complmentaires*

*Langue*
Anglais     Lu, crit, parl  
Espagnol  Niveau scolaire
*Sports*
Tennis, Natation
*Autres*
Cinma, Musique, Voyages (Antilles, Tunisie, Maroc, Portugal, Espagne, Italie, Croatie, Grce,)

----------

